# Can meat market marrow bones spoil?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I bought a pack of three marrow bones (about 3") from the grocery store for Brooks. They are beef and not smoked or treated, just bones with a tiny bit of fat, meat on outside, and of course the marrow inside.
I gave him the first one and refrigerated the rest. Because he needs to lose weight, I didn't get another one out for about 5 days. 
When I opened the package to give him another last night, I thought they smelled bad. My husband says that's just how they smell. I can't completely remember, but I don't think it smelled like that when I first gave him one.
Could they go bad that fast? I just bought them on Sept 6.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Yup, they can. You're better off to keep them in the freezer. But, I don't think they'd do much harm unless he's got some digestive issues or isn't used to bones, so I'd try one and see.

My dogs used to bury bones for a week in the summer, dig them up and eat them all the time. The first time my one did that I didn't even know it was the same bone, it was very 'tenderized' from being in the flowerbed for a week.:yuck:

Lana


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sure they're fine. I've left bones in the frig for Daisy longer than that.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, he seemed to thoroughly enjoy it given the amount of drool that came out on his bed where he took the bone to eat it.
I had to wash the cover because the drool smelled like the rank smell of the marrow bone (which he I am sure thought smelled wonderful--he's my dog who loves to roll in dead things, especially just after I have given him a bath.)
I think I will freeze them next time.


----------

